# Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge TN any train related things to do?



## engine 72 (Jan 6, 2008)

I need some help. My in laws have booked a family vacation for us in the Pigeon Forge region at the end of June. I was wondering if ther is anything train related to see. It can be any scale but family friendly I have a 3 year old that is pretty good. Any help would be great. 

Thanks, 
Todd S. Siddle


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dollywood's got a 1:1 narrow gauge locomotive (two, really) from the White Pass and Yukon you can ride behind....


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link 

http://www.dollywood.com/rides-attractions/ride-detail.aspx?AttractionID=105


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend has some ROW scouting up there, but this would not be the time of year to do that with the trees in leaf (and the local critters).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty area. I've been there twice.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Little River Lumber Townsend, TN. Shay, log loader and related logging items. Also a small neat museum. Great info, lots of pictures of prototype logging equipment such as automobiles turned into railcars.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a Little River Railroad Shay on display in Townsend.. 

I would suggest skipping Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge alltogether if you can.. 
they really ruin the Smoky Mountain experience IMO.. 
Its like vacationing in the wilds of Alaska but having your hotel in downtown Los Angles.. 
not much point IMO! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
wall-to-wall humans and traffic..ugh./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 
I just pretend those towns dont even exist..makes a much nicer vacation. 

Scot


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Engine 72, 
There is a store called 'THE CHRISTMAS PLACE' and it is on the right just as you come into Pigeon Forge from the east. They have an operating garden railroad in the courtyard by their store and a shop that sells SOME trains (high dollar price). Nice place to spend a few minute watching the trains run. 
Dollywood has the two locos from the White Pass and if you get there early (just after the park opens and ask at the water tower, the crew will give you a cab ride. Worth the price of admission! The cab rides do fill up, so go ask early. 
Drive over the mountains to Dillsboro or Bryson City to ride the Great Smoky Mountains Scenic Railroad. This line is owned by the same people that own the Durango & Silverton. First class train ride!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 06/08/2008 6:26 PM
Engine 72, 
There is a store called 'THE CHRISTMAS PLACE' and it is on the right just as you come into Pigeon Forge from the east. They have an operating garden railroad in the courtyard by their store and a shop that sells SOME trains (high dollar price). Nice place to spend a few minute watching the trains run. 
Dollywood has the two locos from the White Pass and if you get there early (just after the park opens and ask at the water tower, the crew will give you a cab ride. Worth the price of admission! The cab rides do fill up, so go ask early. 
Drive over the mountains to Dillsboro or Bryson City to ride the Great Smoky Mountains Scenic Railroad. This line is owned by the same people that own the Durango & Silverton. First class train ride!



Hhey Ted!...that's where I saw my first LS Train....which began the journey we're on now! could never remember the name of the shop....they "had" a great deal of LGB Starter sets (that I couldn't afford)....anyways at least one of the Locos at Dollywood is a sister engine of the #190 Yukon Queen at Tweetsie!...the GSMRR in Dillsboro is Great as well! 
I agree the area is a bustling area of humanity this time of year...we never go up there-too busy!....since it's booked though-Have Fun!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have anything to add regarding trains, but I just wanted to let you know I went through there once, and won't be going again. It was mid-week and kids were all in school, but I think I could have driven through LA faster than Pigeon Forge!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 06/09/2008 8:09 AM 
I don't have anything to add regarding trains, but I just wanted to let you know I went through there once, and won't be going again. It was mid-week and kids were all in school, but I think I could have driven through LA faster than Pigeon Forge!


I dread when it is decided that some meeting, training, etc. for work will be held up there. Gatlinburg is a bit better than P-F. Stay at the far south end of town and go in and leave that way, and all is well with the world. 


The only good time I had there was in an old farmhouse way outside of town. That was new years 1999-2000, good time...the few bits I do remember/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>.....


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Head over to Cherokee and take the Parkway north to Wagon Road gap, (near Pisgah) and look at the logging info including a Climax and log loader at Cradle of Forestry. 
The trip from Gattlinburg to Cherokee depends on if there are any bear cubs in sight. If so the trip takes a long time. Just remember those cute little cubs do have very big mamas .


----------

